# Can domestic pigeons survive if they are released?



## Dovena (Apr 12, 2005)

I have several young pigeons which are not more than three months old. They were born in my apartment and have never been outdoors. The weather will soon be warm here in New York City. Is it safe to release them then? Will they instinctively figure out how to find food and water? Do I need to phase them into the free world? How do I do that, if need be? One pair was born around February 23rd, a second pair on April 7th, and the third pair on April 30th. Also, each pair consists of one white pigeon and one regular gray/black pigeon. Is the color another factor? I have read that white pigeons are more likely prey for hawks. Is that a fact, or just a fear?


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I don't think releasing your apartment hatched pigeons is a good idea. They won't know how to find food, or how to avoid cars and other hazards. They'll also look to people for help, which is a problem. The best solution would be to find somebody with an aviary who will take your birds in.

White pigeons have stand out in sharp contrast from their surroundings, so they do make better targets for animals preying on them.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

As with all birds there are ways - but I would agree that they would not quite survive if left alone.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Dovena,

If they were born in your apartment they have known human contact from birth, and they are totally unfamiliar with the outdoors. They have never been in a flock of ferals to learn the fear of hawks, cats, and other predators, I agree you should seek a good home for them. 

I have a few white pigeons among my greys and when I watch them fly a distance away, they do stand out!

Thank you for your careful consideration with these noble pigeons.

Treesa


----------

